
Where Nothing Can Go Worng - prismatic
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2016/09/29/nothing-can-go-worng/
======
charlesism
Not that the movie was perfect, but I doubt anything in the new TV series can
top Yul Brynner as "Gunslinger":

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RwNqorvjtg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RwNqorvjtg)

